# `help



## keithmyster (Feb 23, 2009)

Can anybody tell me how to add a picture to the post. I have done everything and cant make it work. I have click on insert image and get nothing but a box for a url address. I dont have a url address for my pictures i have them on my computer, but there is no way to upload them.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225753 
__________________


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I believe you have to put them on a site that hosts pictures then link from there


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

www.photobucket.com is an easy one to use.


----------

